# Stressed Budgie



## FlowerBlossoms (Jan 10, 2018)

I apologize if I shouldn't be making a new thread, but my budgie started biting me about a month ago, however I thought she would lose interest later. She hasn't. She also plucked two of her tail feathers since the last post about her pulling feathers. (She plucked smaller feathers before.) I read the threads about some causes of plucking, however I can't really pinpoint her reason. If she's just going through her molting, how do I help her loosen her pin feathers since she won't allow me to touch her anymore?



















Thanks for taking your time to read this. <3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

As a general rule, budgies don't like to be touched or petted  They aren't "cuddly" birds. 

It's perfectly normal that as she matured into an adult budgie, she stopped wanting to be petted. It's important that you don't try and touch her or "invade" her space, let her decide if she'd like to step up, for instance. 

I definitely think she's moulting. There's no need to help her with her pin feathers; budgies have all sorts of creative ways to itch those hard-to-reach spots like rubbing their heads on a perch. Sometimes a bath helps, so if she likes to bathe, you can offer her a shallow pan of water in her cage to see if she'd like that. However, budgies don't need to bathe, and many don't like to, so don't force her :thumbsup: 

Hope this helps! She's beautiful


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

You've been given excellent advice. I advise you also have a read through this thread

Why is my young budgie suddenly aggressive?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When a budgie is molting, she becomes more cranky and usually doesn't want to interact much. 
You should never grab your budgie or force her to be touched.
Biting is a way of letting you know she wants to be left alone.

From the picture posted, your little girl is definitely molting and you've received excellent advice.*


----------

